# Sending Pictures directly from Camera to Computer



## jeffrey031980 (Feb 28, 2010)

I am trying to find out what it would take for me to do the following:
I would like to have my camera set up to my computer via a USB cable and as soon as I take a photo, have the pic appear on the computer. Does anybody have any ideas about this? I really apprechiate it.


----------



## Misfitlimp (Feb 28, 2010)

Its called tethering my camera (a canon) came with software that when setup and hooked up properly you can do that. The software is called EOS utilities. You can make changes straight from your computer and even release the shutter.


----------

